
The inventor of Android wants to give you a free dashboard camera - mattlutze
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/9/10949004/andy-rubin-free-dashboard-camera
======
Piskvorrr
"...in exchange for its data," plus 'unspecified other ideas "that I'm not
willing to talk about."'

In other words, "Inventor of Android wants to track your every word and move
while onboard." _Nothing_ could _possibly_ go wrong in that scheme.

